# Help!



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I am started to make score of this aria:




But i can't write down the coloratura from 2:15 to the last "All'armi" that ends at 2:32
Can someone help write it down

There's no score available on the internet.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure if on bit 3 of the first two measures it should be a sixteenth note or a triplet eighth note, so that's gonna be your choice.


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Many thanks, i am very glad for the help, and the notes sonuds totally correct! Many, many thanks!


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

You're welcome. :tiphat: ....................


----------

